# VG Hero Tournament Match 26 of 32: Chris Redfield vs. Trevor Belmont



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

*CHRIS REDFIELD*

S.T.A.R.S. superstar and all-around survivor, like Leon Kennedy he was embroiled in the mess of the Umbrella Corporation's viral breakouts not just in and around Raccoon City but all around the globe.  He is an integral member to the anti-Umbrella BSAA task force along with Jill Valentine, his old partner, and his sister Claire.  Chris is proficient with many types of weapons, particularly handguns, shotguns and sniper rifles. He is an expert marksman and once the S.T.A.R.S. top sharpshooter who won a shooting tournament, being the victor over Forest Speyer. His accuracy, precision and focus is fantastic, enabling him to hit long distance targets accurately. He is also an experienced knife fighter.  In addition to his weaponry skills Chris is very tough as an unarmed combatant. Chris was proficiently trained in several fighting techniques such as CQC.

VS.

*TREVOR BELMONT*

Ancestor of the legendary vampire hunter Simon Belmont, Trevor is brash, courageous, and a lot more headstrong than his ancestor.  Armed with the sacred whip he has defeated Dracula not once but twice and being the first in his family to actually do so.  He is also the first to ally himself with the witch Sypha and the half-breed Alucard in order to put a stop to Dracula where his father Leon had not, only fighting vampires at the time.  His fighting spirit is unmatched and he is able to withstand some of the most arcane and foul powers that his world and the world beyond could muster against him.​


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2013)

Whoever wins, we lose.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> Whoever wins, we lose.



Wow you are just a bag of fun...

Booker came after the voting was done.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 1, 2013)

Which Trevor are we talking about? There are two CV Trevors.  You're describing the old canon Trevor but the pic is of the new canon Trevor.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Which Trevor are we talking about? There are two CV Trevors.  You're describing the old canon Trevor but the pic is of the new canon Trevor.



Um...the one where he allied with Alucard and the witch Sypha?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2013)

Trevor :33


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

And yet another tie.


----------

